# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  My best poem.and aanother.

## Mirui789

Away

No one is around

 when a cry for help is heard.

 They all disappear.

 and no one knows where.



 They leave behind possessions.

 The one's that makes them human.

 Not caring for their going.

 Away from home they know.



 They travel many miles

 Searching for the place.

 They take their phone to dial

 Numbers before they're erased.



 Away they go,

 home they go

 Home where they now belong.





 Alone time

The world is moving fast
    while I can't keep up.
  Slow down I ask,
 but it makes things harder.

   I sit here alone, watching time go by
 I wonder, just wonder why.
 Why I can't catch up,
  Why I can't catch up,
  it feels faster, than my human eye.

  Time goes by, day after day,
  but I don't realize
  that everything's the same.

  People go above
 and people go behind.
  But I just realized,
 I should take my time.

----------

